# Dell Studio XPS 8100 help with which drivers to use



## Gazza1987 (Sep 23, 2011)

I no longer have access to the default dell system restore due to a virus i got a while ago, recently i had been having issues with direct 11 not working properly and after searching on-line for help decided i should just re-install windows and run a full format and installed Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit.

How ever i am now having issues with getting all the drivers i need 

Here is Dells list of relevant drivers - Dell Studio XPS 8100

i used a previous post from here  and installed the three drivers advised by BCCOMP (5th post)

"
For the SM Bus Controller (the first driver that should be installed) use this driver:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R245415.exe

It is the Win7 driver, but according to the "Read Me" file this driver contains the XP Version. If this driver fails you could try the Intel Driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...18494&lang=eng

PCI Simple Communication Controller is usually the dial-up modem, but the numbers you posted imply that it is the Intel(R) Management Engine Interface:
http://ftp.dell.com/chipset/R245424.exe
This is also the win7 driver, but again it shows support for XP.
"

I have also got the drivers installed for the garphics card.

My issue is that i cant find the drivers for the "Ethernet Controller"

which is an integrated component on the motherboard

can any one give me advice on which drivers to install or am i likly to be missing all my motherboard drivers ?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Since Dell models can be fitted with different makes/models of hardware throughout their production cycle to ensure availability of parts at the factory, you need to enter your _Dell Service Tag_ which is unique to your PC. This ensures you only see the drivers which are relevant to your machine. The Service Tag can be entered here (click "Drivers & Downloads": Welcome to Home User Support


----------



## Gazza1987 (Sep 23, 2011)

even when i enter my service tag I still get the same list of 53 drivers.

Do you have any advice on which ones i should start with as i have tried the networking and communication ones and they wont install - they fail mid install

is there any other way i can determine my motherboard and download the driver directly from the Mb cards site 

thanx in advance for any help given


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Use the Unknown device idenifier to see which dell drivers you need.
Unknown Device Identifier - Freeware Download


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Did you install the chipset drivers?


----------



## Gazza1987 (Sep 23, 2011)

thanx hitech that program helped me find out exactly what i needed drivers fo and then i just downloaded them from different sites as the ones from dell would extract properly thus the install program wouldnt work 

thanx all for advice and help


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

You Welcome


----------

